# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Hybrid white clover - no honey?

## Stromnessbees

Last summer the (hybrid) white clover on our farm had an amazing show of flowers. Some of the fields looked as if they were covered in snow. The bees however ignored it and the only white clover they visited was the small 'wild' type on a rough bit of ground.

On our farm we will go back to planting the wild variety again, as the hybrids also seem to be too rich for the cattle and sheep at times.  

I wonder if anybody else has made similar observations. 

Doris

----------


## POPZ

> Last summer the (hybrid) white clover on our farm had an amazing show of flowers. Some of the fields looked as if they were covered in snow. The bees however ignored it and the only white clover they visited was the small 'wild' type on a rough bit of ground.
> 
> On our farm we will go back to planting the wild variety again, as the hybrids also seem to be too rich for the cattle and sheep at times.  
> 
> I wonder if anybody else has made similar observations. 
> 
> Doris


Stromnessbees, I have read either in a book or online somewhere, that bees do not use hybrid clover. I have tried to track down where I got that info from but to no avail.  But it is interesting. I also believe that the article said that stock were finding it slightly unpalatable, or they were not doing well on it.

At least, having your own patch you will be able to rectify. Good luck.
POPZ

----------


## Stromnessbees

Hi POPZ

Yes, would be grateful for any further information on the topic, and observations, too.

Doris

----------

